# [SOLVED] Can this run Skyrim/TF2 at medium quality?



## Whikton (Apr 13, 2011)

Could the 1000$ intel spec run Skyrim and TF2 at medium quality? Pretty straight forward. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Can this run Skyrim/TF2 at medium quality?*



Whikton said:


> Could the 1000$ intel spec run Skyrim and TF2 at medium quality? Pretty straight forward. Thanks for all the help.


Yes


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

yes, it should max out all in-game settings at most resolutions

and at $165 for the video card, you can get a 6870 instead. even better.


----------

